# Need help reading a knitting pattern



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I need help from some of you expert knitters. I am knitting socks (never did it before). The pattern says "Knit, dec (0-1) st at beginning of round." I know that dec means decrease but what about the numbers? The pattern comes in 3 sizes and each size is written in a different color but the numbers above aren't written in any of the colors that the info for the sizes are written in so I am confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok on second thought...we need to know if you are knitting toe up or cuff down? Can you supply the first line of the instructions?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. I did figure it out about a minute after I posted. Had myself a "Duh!" moment.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

SLFarmMI said:


> Thanks. I did figure it out about a minute after I posted. Had myself a "Duh!" moment.


I have a lot of those moments...you're not alone!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I did it. I finished my first ever knitted sock. It is the ugliest, most cock-eyed thing I've ever made but at least it does look somewhat sock-like. Hopefully, its mate will look less wonky.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SLFarmMI said:


> Well, I did it. I finished my first ever knitted sock. It is the ugliest, most cock-eyed thing I've ever made but at least it does look somewhat sock-like. Hopefully, its mate will look less wonky.


Basic socks are fairly easy once you get the hang of them. I can't read patterns very well but found that they're actually a simple math formula and the book Getting Started Knitting Socks helped me figure out heels and the kitchener stitch.


----------

